# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Bouteille  la mer ?

## Renand

Bonjour, 
Je vois avoir plaisir qu'il y a quelques dveloppeurs CF par ici  ::): 
Plus srieusement, comme les messages sont fortement dats, ma question est :

Etes-vous encore l ?

----------


## jowo

Oui, je suis l. Mais plus beaucoup actif en CF.

----------


## Renand

C'est triste de voir que ce language n'est pas plus rpandu  ::(:

----------

